# NetBeans Perspektive automatisch umschalten



## Gast2 (8. Jul 2011)

Hallo, 

ich bin mit NetBeans absolut zufrieden bis auf eine Kleinigkeit, an die ich mich unter Eclipse schon gewöhnt hatte, nämlich, dass sich je nach Ausführungsart (Editieren, Ausführen Debuggen ect.) die Ansicht automatisch umschaltet.

Natürlich würde ich gerne vorgeben was wann wie angeordnet zu sein hat. 

NetBeans schaltet im übrigen im Debug Modus (F7) automatisch eine Symbolleiste dazu. Daher denke ich, dass es möglich ist. 

Habe beim Googlen leider nur folgendes Plugin gefunden: Perspective - NetBeans Plugin detail welches aber nicht mehr für Version 7 verfügbar ist. 

Kann mir jemand da weiterhelfen? Steh voll auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Gast2 (11. Jul 2011)

Hat echt niemand eine Idee?


----------



## Gast2 (18. Jul 2011)




----------



## gman (18. Jul 2011)

Perspektiven sind unter Netbeans nicht vorgesehen. Das einzige was geht ist das hinzufügen/entfernen von
Buttons aus der Symbolleiste. Wenn du sowas selber umsetzen willst musst du dich mit der Netbeans
Rich Client Platform auseinander setzen. Aber so wie ich deine Frage verstehe willst du Netbeans eher bei
der normalen Verwendung konfigurieren, oder?


----------



## Gast2 (19. Jul 2011)

Das diese nicht vorgesehen sind ist klar. Es gab ja mal das Plugin. Das scheints aber nicht mehr zu geben?! 

Was ich meinte ist, dass er wenn man z.B. DebugModus startet zusätzliche Fenster und Leisten öffnet. Kann man das irgendwo konfigurieren?


----------



## gman (19. Jul 2011)

Das Plugin scheint schon länger nicht mehr gepflegt zu werden und die Quellen wurden auch
nicht veröffentlicht. Da musst du dich wohl oder übel selber mit der Netbeans-RCP auseinandersetzen
müssen um sowas umzusetzen. Konfigurieren kann man das nicht.

PS: Frag doch mal auf einer Netbeans-Mailingliste (Developer oder so) oder in einem 
Netbeans-Forum nach.


----------



## Gast2 (19. Jul 2011)

Es sind so einige Punkte die mir unter NetBeans fehlen obwohl ich die IDE selbst besser finde als Eclipse (wesentlich aufgeräumter). Projektweites Refactoring gehört leider auch dazu. 

Werde dann doch erst mal wieder Eclipse verwenden auch wenn ichs nicht so gern mag.


----------

